# Oneida Lake???



## kiddcoyachts (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyone from Oneida Lake? How is the lake doing? Hope everyone is taking care of it. Are the zebra mussels still taking over? I used to live in Deutchmans Bay and I dont make it up there much. Live in NC now. Enjoy


----------



## kiddcoyachts (Jul 11, 2003)

*OL*

Ill be in upstate ny around mid august. If you know of any good events around Oneida please forward. Thanks


----------

